
Amazon's worker tracking system can fire people without human interaction - turtlegrids
https://www.thisisinsider.com/amazon-system-automatically-fires-warehouse-workers-time-off-task-2019-4
======
cyholic
People is not machine therefor they cannot judge by machines,

Some of those workers maybe they have to deal some problems, maybe they lost
someone they love or some another life problems, a machine how can understant
those life things?

------
kartan
We imagined a world where machines will work for us. We may be wrong.

